# Tony Fisher's 13x13x13 Ball in a Cube



## Tony Fisher (Nov 27, 2015)

This is what I would call an assembly variation made from MoYu 13x13x13 Cube parts plus parts from my 13x13x13 Ball.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Nov 27, 2015)

Beautiful (and very creative) puzzle!


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 27, 2015)

now do it so that every other layer is made of cubic pieces


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 27, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> now do it so that every other layer is made of cubic pieces


I think the ball would be pretty much lost down small dark holes.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2015)

I think Tony probably holds the record for cube assembly speed. Wow, Tony! Keep up the good work!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 27, 2015)

but what if you did M' E' M E in the right orientation :O


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 28, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> but what if you did M' E' M E in the right orientation :O


I don't know what that means. I only know notation like L, R etc.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 28, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> I don't know what that means. I only know notation like L, R etc.



M is the vertical slice, it follows the L side. E is the horizontal slice and follows D


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow! This looks awesome.

VGJ!


----------



## Ronxu (Nov 28, 2015)

biscuit said:


> M is the vertical slice, it follows the R side. E is the horizontal slice and follows U (or maybe D... I think it's U though)



M follows L, E follows D.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 28, 2015)

Ronxu said:


> M follows L, E follows D.



Oh yeah... I'll edit my post


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Nov 28, 2015)

Just to save several people (with good intentions) a headache, I learned the hard way that Mr. Fisher does not want to learn notation. Please post a link to alg.cubing.net. I would spend time doing this, but I doubt he'll even look at it.

Based on a past forum conversation with him, I can deduce that he's only interested in solving puzzles independently of any outside help (and is primarily is interested in puzzle making). This is a great thing, however, my guess is that one of the ways he has managed to not look at other people's solutions is to refuse to learn notation. Should he see a move sequence by accident, he will not be able to understand it anyway. (Prevention is the ultimate form of defense.)

Again, fantastic puzzle!


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 28, 2015)

Petaminx ball in a dodecahedron?


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Petaminx ball in a dodecahedron?


lel that would be epic


----------



## stoic (Nov 28, 2015)

Sensational puzzle!
Great job.


----------



## Larfleeze (Dec 11, 2015)

Very creative idea!


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 11, 2015)

BananaSlayer64 said:


> lel that would be epic



Oh dear. I'd probably spend my whole life trying to solve it and get nowhere. Anyone got a Gigaminx?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 12, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Petaminx ball in a dodecahedron?


I was so incredibly close to doing that just after my Petaminx Ball but didn't think it was worth doing. I regret it now especially since I sold both Petaminx Balls.



Christopher Mowla said:


> Just to save several people (with good intentions) a headache, I learned the hard way that Mr. Fisher does not want to learn notation. Please post a link to alg.cubing.net. I would spend time doing this, but I doubt he'll even look at it.



That's correct I wouldn't. I only need to know specifics relating to the topic being discussed if it's not something I am into. I have not intentionally avoided learning notation, I just haven't had the need or inclination to do so.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 10, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> This is what I would call an assembly variation made from MoYu 13x13x13 Cube parts plus parts from my 13x13x13 Ball.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AAdBlauuIY



That looks incredibly like my 13x13x13 sphere in a cube


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 10, 2016)

Haha Tony got Ninja'd.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 10, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> Haha Tony got Ninja'd.



And what does that mean?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 11, 2016)

Ha ha, for anyone confused it's my puzzle at it's new home. Now I can see what you were doing with the colours.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 12, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> Ha ha, for anyone confused it's my puzzle at it's new home. Now I can see what you were doing with the colours.



Yep, it's an awesome puzzle Tony, thanks for making it. The frame can match the sphere, as you see. The "alg" to make pictures or spell things on the 13x13x13 is pretty easy. 4 slices turns can create any horizontal row of centers. You just build the image one slice at a time.

I wasn't disassembling the cube to make that, if that is what you were thinking. One center popped out after the end cap to one of the edges came loose, a result of the trans-atlantic voyage I suppose. With your guidance, I got it all back together. Smooth sailing ever since.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 14, 2016)

I like the lettering but as you know I think it looks far better with middle colours different to the edges. That way it really looks like a ball in a cube and you almost feel as if you could remove it. That illusion is lost by matching them.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 14, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> I like the lettering but as you know I think it looks far better with middle colours different to the edges. That way it really looks like a ball in a cube and you almost feel as if you could remove it. That illusion is lost by matching them.



That is very true. Once it is solved, I occasionally shift the frame. But while your solving it, you need a "frame of reference." On such a large cube, I need to solve the perimeter first, or it's too hard to find the exact center color out of the 169 stickers.

Edit: Here you go, offset color frame restored...







By the way, which one of your sphere-in-a-cube puzzles requires new algs to solve and does not behave like a regular cube?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 14, 2016)

unsolved said:


> By the way, which one of your sphere-in-a-cube puzzles requires new algs to solve and does not behave like a regular cube?


That would be my first. It was made from an Eastsheen 4x4x4 which has an internal block to prevent misalignment. That block worked brilliantly to make my puzzle more interesting to solve and also easier to physically use. I resisted making other ball in cube puzzles for a long time after this since I thought they should all be as interesting and not just a shape variation. When I eventually made the 13x13x13 version though I realised they looked really nice and that alone was reason enough to make them. 
The video is 8 years old and I really need to do an updated version with dialogue.


----------



## unsolved (Mar 15, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> That would be my first. It was made from an Eastsheen 4x4x4 which has an internal block to prevent misalignment. That block worked brilliantly to make my puzzle more interesting to solve and also easier to physically use.



That is awesome! It's a shame you can't mass produce these after you get the prototypes working.

By the way, I changed my avatar in deference to the offset frame to call more attention to the sphere, as per your recommendations.


----------

